# 3 deaf and blind border collie x pups need new homes :(



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Very very sad - all because of ignorant breeding:

:: West Yorkshire Dog Rescue :: Finding New Homes For Dogs!! :: Dogs


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

poor little pups Nollaig`s photo`s are horrendous , honestly i could murder some folks


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor little Nolly
& those dear little puppies, looks like they're double merles, someone either too callous or too ignorant of breeding to realise the suffering they were causing


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

The good news re Nolly is she is back to a healthy weight now and has been adopted this week 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150578489067469.401193.224130822468&type=3


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

finoni9 said:


> The good news re Nolly is she is back to a healthy weight now and has been adopted this week
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150578489067469.401193.224130822468&type=3


can`t access the pic`s as i`m not on facebook  thats lovely news i love a happy ending


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

diablo said:


> can`t access the pic`s as i`m not on facebook  thats lovely news i love a happy ending


Here ya go


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

finoni9 said:


> Here ya go


aww she`s lovely , such a sweet little face


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Awwww those puppies are adorable.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

finoni9 said:


> Here ya go


OMG is that the same dog! Those pics of when the dog was severely underweight are absolutely heart breaking. :cryin: How anyone can treat a dog like this is beyond me.

I hope the collie pups are able to find forever homes soon.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bless her, she's looking gorgeous


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Those collie pups really tug the heartstrings , I hope they find their forever homes soon

and yay for Nolly 
though I hope karma seriously does some damage to her former owners


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Those poor collie puppies


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Those puppies are gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: wish I could have another dog


----------

